# 60ثانية لنتأمل و نفكر في حياتنا وبما فعله السيد المسيح لأجلنا



## rana1981 (13 يوليو 2011)

*لل 60 ثانية القادمة ,اترك اي شي بيدك تعمله وانتهز الفرصة ولنرى اذا كان ابليس قادرا ان يوقف هذا الموت العلمي ليسوع . 







بعمر 33 حكم على يسوع بالموت






في ذلك الوقت كان الصلب اسوأ أنواع الموت. وكان فقط نصيب المجرمين السيئين، و كان الموت المروع بالنسبة ليسوع بعكس غيره من المحكومين المجرمين ، صلب المسيح مسمراً بيديه وقدميه






كان طول المسمار الواحد من 6-8 انش 






دقت المسامير في معصميه وليس في راحة يده كما هو مشاع . هناك وتر في المعصم يمتد الى الكتف وكما يعرف الجنود الرومان انه عندما تدق المسامير في المعصم فأن ذلك الوتر سوف يمزق مما اضطر يسوع إلى استخدام عظلات ظهره ليسند نفسه وليتمكن من التنفس





وكلا قدميه كانتا مسمرتين ايضا. مما اضطره الى اسناد نفسه على مسمار  وقدميه محصورة على الصليب. لم يستطيع يسوع اسناد نفسه بسبب الألم لذلك كان عليه التناوب بين التقوس وبين إستخدام قدميه ليتمكن من التنفس، هل تتخيل كمية المعاناة ، الالم، والشجاعة.






تحمل يسوع هذه الواقع لمده تزيد عن 3 ساعات 







نعم لثلاث ساعات ! هل تتخيل نوع المعاناة ؟ قبل دقائق قليلة من موته توقف يسوع عن النزف ، لقد كان ببساطة يصب الماء من جراحه  







من الصور الشائعة يمكننا رؤية الجروح في يديه وقدمية والجرح في جنبه بسبب الرمح.ولكن هل ندري وندرك الجروح الحقيقية في جسمه. مطرقة أدخلت المسامير من خلال معصمه ومسمار في قدمه وايضا بين اعواد الصليب، ثم قيام الجنود بطعن جنبه بالحربة ولكن قبل دق المسامير والحربة جُلد المسيح وضرب. كان الجلد بالسوط شديداً وقاسياً مما مزق لحمه وجسده. كان الضرب مروعا بحيث مزق وجهه وإكليل الشوك المضفور غَرز عميقاً في فروة رأسه..لايمكن لاي انسان تحمل والعيش بعد هذا العذاب






نفذت دمائه ولم يبق في جسمه سوى الماء ليخرج من جروحه. يحتوي جسم اي انسان بالغ على 3.4 لتر دم اي اقل من غالون 

لكن يسوع استنفذ ال 3.5 لتر من دماءه كان مسمراً بثلاثه مسامير في اعضاءه وإكليل الشوك على رأسه وبعد كل هذا طعنه الجنود بالرمح في جنبه  






وكل تلك المعاناة البشرية المروعة أتت بعد حمل يسوع لصليبه لمسافة 2 كيلومتر بينما الاكليل مغروز في رأسه ورَمي الحجارة عليه (حيث بلغ وزن الصليب 30 كيلو فقط لجزئه الأعلى حيث يداه كانت مسمرتان). 







تحمل يسوع تلك التجربة فقط لتتمكن من الدخول المجاني للملكوت 
وعليه فإن خطاياك يمكن ان تغسل وتمحى وبدون اي استثناء فلا تهمل هذا الوضع أو الفرصة 

مات يسوع المسيح لأجلك 
. لا تصدق بأنه فقط لأجل غيرك (لأجل الذين يذهبون للكنيسة أو الكهنة أو القساوسة أو الأساقفة)
اقبل هذه الحقيقة ،حقيقة أن الخلاص فقط بيسوع المسيح ,خلاص العالم أجمع

الله له خطة لحياتك,. الاَن فكر حيال ذلك وليبارك الرب حياتك
.60 ثانية مع الله 

وللستين ثانية القادمة أترك جانباً ما أنت فاعله, وانتهز الفرصة وانظر اذا كان ابليس سيقدر على ايقافك








اتبع وصية يسوع عندما قال " من يعترف بي قدام الناس أنا أيضاً سأعترف به أمام أبي في السماء ، لكن كل من ينكرني قدام الناس أنكره انا أيضاً أمام أبي في السماء  (متى 10.: 32-22).

نعم إني أحب الرب فهو مصدر حياتي وهو مخلِّصي وهو الذي يجعلني أحيا نهاراً وليلاً 
بدونه انا لاشئ لكنني معه " استطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقوّيني" فيلبي 4:13​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يوليو 2011)

*زيدينا يا rana زيدينا
راااااااااااااااااااائع*​


----------



## اليعازر (13 يوليو 2011)

[Q-BIBLE]*نعم إني أحب الرب فهو مصدر حياتي وهو مخلِّصي وهو الذي يجعلني أحيا نهاراً وليلاً 
بدونه انا لاشئ لكنني معه " استطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقوّيني" فيلبي 4:13*[/Q-BIBLE]

*شكرا رنا على الموضوع

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2011)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



موضوع أكبر من أى تقييم
كم أعجبنى جدا
شكرا
ربنا يبارك مجهودك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2011)

_تأمل راااااااااائع جدا يا رنا _
_تسلم ايدك_
_ميررررررسى كتير ليكى _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## vetaa (13 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع اكثر من راااااااائع
وبشكرك كتير انك جبتيه وبعتيه كمان
ربنا يعوضك يا اجمل رنا
*​


----------



## twety (13 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا ياالهى لتعبك ده كله عشانا
احنا منستهلش يارب حبك ولا انك تفضل حاببنا
احنا معرفناش نحبك بس ممكن شويه فى حضتك تسيبنا
نتكلم معاك ومننفصلش ابدا عنك
مهما كانت الظروف الخارجيه اللى حوالينا 
خلى شمالك تحت راسنا ويمينك تعانقنا
تبعدنا عن العالم وما فيه وبقوتك تدافع عنا

ميرسى يا راانا يا سكرة لتعبك
*


----------



## جيلان (13 يوليو 2011)

رااائع بجد يا رنا


----------



## just member (13 يوليو 2011)

جمبل جدا يا رنونا واحلى تقييم الك يالجميلة انتى
ربي يباركك


----------



## انريكي (13 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جدا جدا رائع

بحيكي عليه يا رنا

الرب يبارك ايامك يا غالية


----------



## rana1981 (14 يوليو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *زيدينا يا rana زيدينا
> راااااااااااااااااااائع*​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## rana1981 (14 يوليو 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> [Q-BIBLE]*نعم إني أحب الرب فهو مصدر حياتي وهو مخلِّصي وهو الذي يجعلني أحيا نهاراً وليلاً
> بدونه انا لاشئ لكنني معه " استطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقوّيني" فيلبي 4:13*[/Q-BIBLE]
> 
> *شكرا رنا على الموضوع
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (14 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع أكبر من أى تقييم
> كم أعجبنى جدا
> شكرا
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك
> ​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (14 يوليو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _تأمل راااااااااائع جدا يا رنا _
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _ميررررررسى كتير ليكى _
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك_​



*شكرا على مرورك يا كوكو
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (14 يوليو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من راااااااائع
> وبشكرك كتير انك جبتيه وبعتيه كمان
> ربنا يعوضك يا اجمل رنا
> *​



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
نورررتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (14 يوليو 2011)

twety قال:


> *شكرا ياالهى لتعبك ده كله عشانا
> احنا منستهلش يارب حبك ولا انك تفضل حاببنا
> احنا معرفناش نحبك بس ممكن شويه فى حضتك تسيبنا
> نتكلم معاك ومننفصلش ابدا عنك
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك يا حلوة
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (14 يوليو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> رااائع بجد يا رنا



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (14 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> موضوع جدا جدا رائع
> 
> بحيكي عليه يا رنا
> 
> الرب يبارك ايامك يا غالية



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (14 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> جمبل جدا يا رنونا واحلى تقييم الك يالجميلة انتى
> ربي يباركك



*شكرا على مرورك جوجو
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## استفانوس (14 يوليو 2011)

كل ما ياتي حديث الصليب اكتشف كم انني خاطئ ولااستحق بذاتي محبة الفادي
فهذا انا برباس 
اشكرك اختي العزيزة على الدعوة والثواني التي قرأت ان بساعات مريرة غير الرب يسوع على الصليب عهد النقمة الى عهد نعمة


----------



## rana1981 (17 يوليو 2011)

استفانوس قال:


> كل ما ياتي حديث الصليب اكتشف كم انني خاطئ ولااستحق بذاتي محبة الفادي
> فهذا انا برباس
> اشكرك اختي العزيزة على الدعوة والثواني التي قرأت ان بساعات مريرة غير الرب يسوع على الصليب عهد النقمة الى عهد نعمة



*شكرا اخي العزيز على مرورك
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## شيرينوووو (17 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع اكبر من اى تعليق*
*شكرا لتعب محبتك *​


----------



## soso a (17 يوليو 2011)

رااائع يا رنا 

تامل راااااائع 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 

​


----------



## rana1981 (18 يوليو 2011)

شيرينوووو قال:


> *موضوع اكبر من اى تعليق*
> *شكرا لتعب محبتك *​



*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 يوليو 2011)

soso a قال:


> رااائع يا رنا
> 
> تامل راااااائع
> 
> ...




*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## شميران (18 يوليو 2011)

اوووووووووووووو مؤثرة جدا يارنا 
ياربي ومخلصي انا اسفة على كل شئ اسفة يارب لانك دائما معي وانا لاأنتبه لذلك 
اشكرك ياحبيبي يايسوعي
ياحبيبتي يارنا شكرا لمجهودج والرب ينور حياتج


----------



## rana1981 (20 يوليو 2011)

شميران قال:


> اوووووووووووووو مؤثرة جدا يارنا
> ياربي ومخلصي انا اسفة على كل شئ اسفة يارب لانك دائما معي وانا لاأنتبه لذلك
> اشكرك ياحبيبي يايسوعي
> ياحبيبتي يارنا شكرا لمجهودج والرب ينور حياتج


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------

